# Feeding smelt??



## Eve-Lynn

We have a 10 month old German Shepherd named Link and we have been feeding him a frankenprey model diet for about a month. He has had chicken, beef, pork, and pork kidney and liver. He also gets Salmon Oil and vitamin E. We found smelt at the grocery store which is about 6 inches long. Can we feed Link this? Do we then give less Salmon Oil?


----------



## DianaM

I *wish* I could get smelt over here because I would feed them daily to Renji. Alas, the only time I was able to find a big ol' bag of smelt was in Hawaii, and that's a bit of a drive. Could you email me a smelt or two?







I'm not sure how oily smelt is, but it might be good to just let your dog know how much he needs. If you notice a difference, adjust the oil accordingly. Honestly, I don't think I would change a thing except for adding the fish, so long as I know all the omegas would be balanced in the long run.


----------



## Amaruq

I only have one dog that LOVES smelt and one that cant really tolerate it.


----------



## aaron.whitney

Yes, whole smelt are great for a dog and you can skip the fish oil for a smelt meal but keep giving the Vit. E. 
3 oz of smelt contain 646mg of Omega-3 fatty acids and 38.2mg of Omega-6 fatty acids.


----------



## Eve-Lynn

Thanks guys. I always know that I can count on you to help us out with the prey model diet.


----------



## midnight804

what is smelt?

I've been adding salmon oil recently, but if I could feed this smelt stuff and go without the oil that'd simplify stuff.


----------



## DianaM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smelt

That's a smelt.


----------



## midnight804

thanks! looks like my boy would eat them. small and sardine sized, so you just toss one in with the rest of the meal. I like it...now to find them, buy a large quantity and freeze.


----------



## jake

from a human point of view here in new england came across a place seving whole fried smelt!YUM YUM never found them again but wouldn't hesitate feeding to dog-probably good source of calcium since served whole.


----------



## Lin

I feed smelt! The cats especially love them, they much prefer them over large fish. I feed fish oil pills to the dogs daily and don't skip for a fish meal, but then with the price they get fish much less often than anything else.


----------

